# Goodbye :(



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just bought a BNIB Galaxy Nexus for $350... I couldn't resist it.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

You're leaving and I'll be joining the party soon. Ditched my GNex a couple weeks back.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> You're leaving and I'll be joining the party soon. Ditched my GNex a couple weeks back.


What?!?!?! The gnex whoops this phone's ass! (except in battery life)


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Inc 2 will do everything I need it to. Will be one second one, and favorite 3G phone to date.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> favorite 3G phone to date


+1... but keyword: 3G Phone


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I won't have LTE anytime soon so I don't care about it. I'm using a fascinate now and honestly don't miss the GNex much.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> What?!?!?! The gnex whoops this phone's ass! (except in battery life)


clearly its a more powerful phone, with a better screen and specs

but everything comes down to what you need in a phone...and if you dont lte available to you anyway and/or need a phone you can use on gsm networks, and/or are amongst those with poor signal/data on the gnex then theres nothing wrong with an inc2

personally nothing in verizon's lineup atm has gotten me to fork over money/upgrades for a new phone


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Well looks like I'm staying with the Inc2 for now, the guy who was going to sell to me pulled out after I already paid and he said he was going to ship it...








At least I got a refund...


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome back! LOL.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

ma70 said:


> Welcome back! LOL.


Not for long: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24939-wanted-bnibalmost-bnib-vzw-galaxy-nexus/page__st__10#entry671587


----------



## AOKPxFR3AK (Apr 9, 2012)

Haahaaaa ur funnyzzz

Sent from my ADR6350 using Xparent Pink Tapatalk 2


----------

